# Huttoft Car Terrace now Has Parking Meter.



## mickymost (Oct 22, 2021)

Just an update sorry if already posted but Huttoft Car Terrace now has a Parking Meter.No vehicle is allowed over 6meters in Length.No overnight stops at all.Banned from 10pm till 6am.The Meter only takes cards and online payments. I dont know if this will be policed.But I have a feeling random checks could be made. Beware you have been warned.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks for posting


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 22, 2021)

The ctt will do all the work


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2021)

Parking meters are a good thing to do a pull test with.


----------



## Hawthorn (Oct 26, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Just an update sorry if already posted but Huttoft Car Terrace now has a Parking Meter.No vehicle is allowed over 6meters in Length.No overnight stops at all.Banned from 10pm till 6am.The Meter only takes cards and online payments. I dont know if this will be policed.But I have a feeling random checks could be made. Beware you have been warned.


Thanks for the info. We were there in September - what a fantastic spot. So disappointing to not be allowed to go there again (our van is over 7 metres). I can understand to some extent why people get annoyed at campervans and motorhomes especially when you see numerous inconsiderate ones parked broadside on to the beach taking up all the room, but to be completely excluded is grossly unfair. There's plenty of space for some properly defined motorhome bays.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 27, 2021)

Hawthorn said:


> Thanks for the info. We were there in September - what a fantastic spot. So disappointing to not be allowed to go there again (our van is over 7 metres). I can understand to some extent why people get annoyed at campervans and motorhomes especially when you see numerous inconsiderate ones parked broadside on to the beach taking up all the room, but to be completely excluded is grossly unfair. There's plenty of space for some properly defined motorhome bays.



Unfortunately Huttoft has been abused by motorhomers for many years. My father in law lived there (himself a motorhomer) and he said that the behaviour of the few was appalling at times.


----------



## Hawthorn (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes, unfortunately this is the case in so many places with the few spoiling it for everyone else. We've been doing wild camping for over 40 years with no problems, but are now finding that it gets harder every year to find places to stay.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 27, 2021)

Hawthorn said:


> Thanks for the info. We were there in September - what a fantastic spot. So disappointing to not be allowed to go there again (our van is over 7 metres). I can understand to some extent why people get annoyed at campervans and motorhomes especially when you see numerous inconsiderate ones parked broadside on to the beach taking up all the room, but to be completely excluded is grossly unfair. There's plenty of space for some properly defined motorhome bays.


Unfortunately being fair is not within their DNA Hawthorn, fairness is not what they are all about. If every place were some Motorhome users behaved badly resulted in such draconian measures then eventually other than some rural locations there will be nowhere to park. There were other measures that could have been taken, that would have been fairer to the majority who parked there considerately, but sadly they have not been implemented. I wonder if any other groups who no doubt behave badly have been dealt with, sadly I doubt it. Yes we have numpties amongst us, and we also have anti Motorhome councils looking to ban us for any transgressions.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 27, 2021)

I totally agree fisherman. We have already agreed that much anti social behaviour in car parks is perpetrated by car owners: dropping litter, dumping, dogging, hand break turns ect. However I DO NOT see cars being banned! why is it therefore ok to ban all motorhomes for the behaviour of a few. It is something deeper than that and perhaps has a jealously or  little Briton undertone to it. ( mixed metaphors I think, or something like that but you know what I mean)


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 27, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I totally agree fisherman. We have already agreed that much anti social behaviour in car parks is perpetrated by car owners: dropping litter, dumping, dogging, hand break turns ect. However I DO NOT see cars being banned! why is it therefore ok to ban all motorhomes for the behaviour of a few. It is something deeper than that and perhaps has a jealously or  little Briton undertone to it. ( mixed metaphors I think, or something like that but you know what I mean)


And even sadder moonraker, some seem to think we are being treated fairly.
I have witnessed appalling behaviour, far worse than anything our numpties get up to with nothing being done. You possibly forgot to mention dog walkers who leave their mess. We used to go to Kinross till they put up no overnight parking signs (why I don’t know), but the grass area between the carpark and loch Leven was covered in dog shit, and yet nothing will be done about that. Could you imagine the backlash if they banned dogs, I doubt if the local dog walkers would accept that as fair or just.


----------



## colinm (Oct 29, 2021)

If our visit last summer was anything to go by I'm not at all surprised. If only it was the minority it wouldn't have been as bad! Thought we might go back out of season, but at 7m with the bikes on back (6.4 without) that's not on.


----------



## Buckby (Nov 7, 2021)

There is no pay and display machine it is pay by app or phone


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 7, 2021)

Buckby said:


> There is no pay and display machine it is pay by app or phone


No use here as many of the over 50 brigade don't or wont have a smart mobile, oppy springs to mind.


----------



## Buckby (Nov 7, 2021)

Witchcraft lol


trevskoda said:


> No use here as many of the over 50 brigade don't or wont have a smart mobile, oppy springs to mind.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 7, 2021)

My doctors are the same, we sent you a message to your smart ph, me, don't have one, them everybody has one, news to me.


----------

